# I was told..



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

I was told i was handsome by not one, not two, not three but four girls so far after a new hair cutm what do you guys think? ;O


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah ya look nice


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i agree with the ladies


WWWIIIITTTWOOOOOOO


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

'Orrible...they're after your money


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Was that before or after they were inebriated


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

poohdog said:


> 'Orrible...they're after your money


he has money

hmmm

full-iron...marry me lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yeah ya look nice


How did your appointment go at specsavers mate?


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> How did your appointment go at specsavers mate?


Your mean! >.<

EDIT:



DoubleTrouble said:


> Was that before or after they were inebriated


Hic... I don't remeber


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You wanna look cool?....Get rid of the straw mate :001_cool::laugh:


----------



## HGriffin12 (Sep 1, 2009)

poohdog said:


> You wanna look cool?....Get rid of the straw mate :001_cool::laugh:


hahahaha! true tho.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You wanna look cool?....Get rid of the straw mate :001_cool::laugh:


lol:thumbup:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I could have done a better job with my lawn mower


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> I could have done a better job with my lawn mower


Now don't exaggarate! you know you couldn't! ya would have lopped his ears off
Had you have said you could have done better with the garden shears I would have seconded ya!:thumbup::thumbup:
lol
DT


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You wanna look cool?....Get rid of the straw mate :001_cool::laugh:


I was drinking home made milk shake and i got a picture by supprice : O Turned out alright anway :001_cool:
One day you grow to look half as good as i do if you had any class and style like i do


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Now don't exaggarate! you know you couldn't! ya would have lopped his ears off
> Had you have said you could have done better with the garden shears I would have seconded ya!:thumbup::thumbup:
> lol
> DT


I havent got any garden shears lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

poohdog said:


>


Thats why you have been quiet, you have been busy doing your newspaper


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

just out of curiosity..... what was the hair do before the garden shears? sorry i ment clippers 

haha kiddin, i am curious though.


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> just out of curiosity..... what was the hair do before the garden shears? sorry i ment clippers
> 
> haha kiddin, i am curious though.


You really want to know? xD it was past my arm.. .But here it is, my sister cut my hair for my down at portsmouth.

Oh, i do like the news paper, Although, my real name is: , did you get that, here it is again, try read the small print  (Ellis)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Full-Iron said:


> You really want to know? xD it was past my arm.. .But here it is, my sister cut my hair for my down at portsmouth.
> 
> Oh, i do like the news paper, Although, my real name is: , did you get that, here it is again, try read the small print  (Ellis)


I need a bigger picture... my beer goggles just dont allow me to see that one... :~)


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I need a bigger picture... my beer goggles just dont allow me to see that one... :~)


I dont know if i have a bigger one, maybe this is bigger? (But i think its an ugly picture :/) ^^:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i agree with the ladies
> 
> WWWIIIITTTWOOOOOOO


Slag! You're going to be married soon :lol:


----------



## TimeLord (Jul 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> 'Orrible...they're after your money


I agree lol!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Slag! You're going to be married soon :lol:


i know shhhh they mite never find out about each other!

cannot believe you just called my a slag...i well love you <3


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello ladies,
Do you believe in love at first sight? Yes? Then i don't need to walk past a second time? 

If your left leg is booked for Easter and your right leg is booked for Chirstmas, Can i meet you in the middle?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Hello ladies,
> Do you believe in love at first sight? Yes? Then i don't need to walk past a second time?
> 
> If your left leg is booked for Easter and your right leg is booked for Chirstmas, Can i meet you in the middle?


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> i agree with the ladies
> 
> WWWIIIITTTWOOOOOOO


Screw me if I'm wrong, but you want to kiss me, dont you? 

We can cut out the middle man, or do you want him left in?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Screw me if I'm wrong, but you want to kiss me, dont you?
> 
> We can cut out the middle man, or do you want him left in?


that first lines sooo funny


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i know shhhh they mite never find out about each other!
> 
> cannot believe you just called my a slag...i well love you <3


Haha keeping it real hun keeping it real :lol:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

poohdog said:


> You wanna look cool?....Get rid of the straw mate :001_cool::laugh:


Nah, the straw and milkshake is ...endearing! 

I like the haircut.


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

lorilu said:


> Nah, the straw and milkshake is ...endearing!
> 
> I like the haircut.


Haha, That made me laugh :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow that is a huge difference!!

i too will say you look very VERY handsome with your new hair cut


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> I was told i was handsome by not one, not two, not three but four girls so far after a new hair cutm what do you guys think? ;O


think they told ya pork pies:thumbup::lol::lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Fishing for compliments or what?  x


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Screw me if I'm wrong, but you want to kiss me, dont you?
> 
> We can cut out the middle man, or do you want him left in?


As Woody allen once said...

"Sex between the right man and the right woman is a wonderful thing....Especially if you're between the right man and the right woman."


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

You'll never get a good answer on here full iron, I mean, i'm bloody hansdsom but they keep taking the pee, even with my good looks:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

bullet said:


> You'll never get a good answer on here full iron, I mean, i'm bloody hansdsom but they keep taking the pee, even with my good looks:lol:


:scared:::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> :scared:::lol::lol::lol:


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

morning sir bullet


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

bullet said:


> You'll never get a good answer on here full iron, I mean, i'm bloody hansdsom but they keep taking the pee, even with my good looks:lol:


Same here! I was told i could be a model! and people on here just take the mick! :lol:

What do you think Ironman?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry chum, but the 'before' picture is more my kinda man, especially if it comes giftwrapped in tight motorcycle leathers


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> morning sir bullet


Morning mate,:thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry chum, but the 'before' picture is more my kinda man, especially if it comes giftwrapped in tight motorcycle leathers


:lol::lol: trust you


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry chum, but the 'before' picture is more my kinda man, especially if it comes giftwrapped in tight motorcycle leathers


Well, if you have any kind of fury animal i'll just use their hair?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Well, if you have any kind of fury animal i'll just use their hair?


LMAO I have a regular supply of German Shepherd hair, I'll get onto weaving you a wig straight away


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

then again i do have a picture of "me" in speedos Does this do it for you? :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> then again i do have a picture of "me" in speedos Does this do it for you? :lol::lol:


:thumbup: now thats my kind of man 

as if !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> :thumbup: now thats my kind of man
> 
> as if !!!!


morning my lovely waterlilly:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> morning my lovely waterlilly:thumbup:


evening noodle :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> then again i do have a picture of "me" in speedos Does this do it for you? :lol::lol:


ahem, nope, hes got lovely hair but he loses points for the mono brow & that appaling field of chest fungus


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> ahem, nope, hes got lovely hair but he loses points for the mono brow & that appaling field of chest fungus


It takes a lot to please you.. What about this then?

Now will you be mine, hun? :thumbup::arf:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

you looked like a girl with long hair lol 

short makes you look much more like a young man!

i cant say man, as you still look very young!! lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wellll......... its a definite improvement, that fashionably 80's style Royal blue batwing jumper & the groovy shades mean we'd make an enviable couple, but I'm not entirely convinced you aren't using your extensive collection of weaponry to mask a lack of something in the trouser department:lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Wellll......... its a definite improvement, that fashionably 80's style Royal blue batwing jumper & the groovy shades mean we'd make an enviable couple, but I'm not entirely convinced you aren't using your extensive collection of weaponry to mask a lack of something in the trouser department:lol:


It looks like all he's got is 9mm


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Wellll......... its a definite improvement, that fashionably 80's style Royal blue batwing jumper & the groovy shades mean we'd make an enviable couple, but I'm not entirely convinced you aren't using your extensive collection of weaponry to mask a lack of something in the trouser department:lol:


haha, ROTFPALM  :thumbup:

I'll see what i can do for you  make you feel more "Safe"

EDIT:

What about now? You know, i lost the map to my house, how about you give me directions to your appartment?:eek6:::thumbup:

EDIt EDIT:

Thank you Vickie


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

hawksport said:


> It looks like all he's got is 9mm


Thats not what i see, if you know what i mean :lol::scared::lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> haha, ROTFPALM  :thumbup:
> 
> I'll see what i can do for you  make you feel more "Safe"
> 
> ...


Oh my my my! How did you guess I really like men in those tracksuit bottoms with the stripes down them, you must be the man of my dreams:thumbup:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

i only spy on you 24/7, so, not much, it was really hard to tell


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh my my my! How did you guess I really like men in those tracksuit bottoms with the stripes down them, you must be the man of my dreams:thumbup:


Into convicts eh???....Kinky.:001_cool:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Into convicts eh???....Kinky.:001_cool:


I've got a thing for stripy vests, black masks & bags with 'swag' written on them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> i only spy on you 24/7, so, not much, it was really hard to tell


Are you cunningly disgused as one of my rats?!	:shocked:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Are you cunningly disgused as one of my rats?!	:shocked:


No, are you disgusted when i take your apple pies from your windowcil?


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I've got a thing for stripy vests, black masks & bags with 'swag' written on them


I didn't read this post.... Maybe i can sort something out for you later on xDD


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> No, are you disgusted when i take your apple pies from your windowcil?


you mean you're the blackbird that regularly comes in my house & poops in the kitchen sink?! I'd watch yourself, my cats are seriously gunning for you.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Only if I can dress as a WPC


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Hahaha, :thumbup: That picture made me laugh, after im done watching my tv show i'll edit the hell out of me  The cop is like "Oh, Really?" :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry chum, but the 'before' picture is more my kinda man, especially if it comes giftwrapped in tight motorcycle leathers


me too - long hair every time - get some sellotape ans stick it back on.


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

alaun said:


> me too - long hair every time - get some sellotape ans stick it back on.


Your making me sad...:frown:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Your making me sad...:frown:


I'm sorry! :crying:

Try a glue stick instead then! :001_tt2::thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> I'm sorry! :crying:
> 
> Try a glue stick instead then! :001_tt2::thumbup:


Or UHU glue, I would avoid PVA as its very tempting to peel it off!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

this thread is quite disturbing... :blink:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> this thread is quite disturbing... :blink:


LOL not surprising with the amont of disturbe people that have contributed to it
ut:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> this thread is quite disturbing... :blink:


:thumbup::lol: Maybe it will become the most used thread some time xD... Here is the "Improoved Picture" you asked for hun xx :lol:....Tasty aren't I? :001_cool:

Edit: Who thinks this fourm needs a reward for the most disturbing theards? ^^


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Don't need pictures of kids with guns mate, doesn't do you any favours on here, use your head.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> :thumbup::lol: Maybe it will become the most used thread some time xD... Here is the "Improoved Picture" you asked for hun xx :lol:....Tasty aren't I? :001_cool:
> 
> Edit: Who thinks this fourm needs a reward for the most disturbing theards? ^^


whats a theard


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> whats a theard


its a beard mate with a th instead of a b


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> its a beard mate with a th instead of a b


yep, he's got a listhp


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> yep, he's got a listhp


 are you the he or the she  :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> are you the he or the she  :lol:


She - lol. He's at work, although I suppose he could access PF from there!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> She - lol. He's at work, although I suppose he could access PF from there!


pmsl phew can relax now :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> :thumbup::lol: Maybe it will become the most used thread some time xD... Here is the "Improoved Picture" you asked for hun xx :lol:....Tasty aren't I? :001_cool:
> 
> Edit: Who thinks this fourm needs a reward for the most disturbing theards? ^^


Wow a giant gimp mask:scared:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i thought this thread was about a handsome young man?? now its about some strange gimp :scared:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow a giant gimp mask:scared:


Aren't you into that kind of thing? How can i improove for you hun? xx :lol:



vickie1985 said:


> i thought this thread was about a handsome young man?? now its about some strange gimp :scared:


It still is about a hadsome man xD:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Aren't you into that kind of thing? How can i improove for you hun? xx :lol:


Two words: Care Bears


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Im getting turned on myself, you must be too xD!:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Im getting turned on myself, you must be too xD!:lol:


errrr :scared: now I have two words for ya mate  Hole and mattress :001_cool: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol dude, you have way too much free time!! lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> errrr :scared: now I have two words for ya mate  Hole and mattress :001_cool: :lol: :lol:


pmsl you took the words right outta my mouth :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

:arf:


Waterlily said:


> errrr :scared: now I have two words for ya mate  Hole and mattress :001_cool: :lol: :lol:


I'll see when i can do for you LOL :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Im getting turned on myself, you must be too xD!:lol:


Cor yeah, you're now my desktop wallpaper baby & no man's ever got that priviledge before:lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> lol dude, you have way too much free time!! lol


I do for about a week, im out of a job at the momant they are going to see what they can find me due to it being holidays and i work in a school :/


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> :arf:
> 
> I'll see when i can do for you LOL :thumbup:


nah ya do it for yaself that way  :lol:



simplysardonic said:


> Cor yeah, you're now my desktop wallpaper baby & no man's ever got that priviledge before:lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> You really want to know? xD it was past my arm.. .But here it is, my sister cut my hair for my down at portsmouth.
> 
> Oh, i do like the news paper, Although, my real name is: , did you get that, here it is again, try read the small print  (Ellis)


:eek6: Much better short! Pre-haircut you look like those boys out of Hanson... _Mmm Bop... :lol:_


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lalauri said:


> :eek6: Much better short! Pre-haircut you look like those boys out of Hanson... _Mmm Bop... :lol:_


hahahaha totally agree! and its not a good look


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lalauri said:


> :eek6: Much better short! Pre-haircut you look like those boys out of Hanson... _Mmm Bop... :lol:_


haha God I hated that song  :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

i thought i looked more like bruce dickson from Iron maiden but as a blonde >.<


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> i thought i looked more like bruce dickson from Iron maiden but as a blonde >.<


janice dickinson maybe as a blonde  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> janice dickinson maybe as a blonde  :lol: :lol:


Stop trying to pick a fight! Fear the Irons! :lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Stop trying to pick a fight! Fear the Irons! :lol:


im shaking in my socks!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Stop trying to pick a fight! Fear the Irons! :lol:


pmsl I'm too far for ya to do anything bout it  :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> i thought i looked more like bruce dickson from Iron maiden but as a blonde >.<


WOOOHOO! UP THE IRONS!!!!!	:cornut:
Sorry, there aren't enough metalheads on this forum & get a little over excited when anyone mentions it


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> pmsl I'm too far for ya to do anything bout it  :lol:


I'll tell you what im gonna do about it!

Watchya gonna do when Baby Hulk Hogan comes looking for you?!

Grrrrr!

EDIT:



simplysardonic said:


> WOOOHOO! UP THE IRONS!!!!!	:cornut:
> Sorry, there aren't enough metalheads on this forum & get a little over excited when anyone mentions it


Wooo, Go Simplysardonic, 2v1 and your team mate Vickie is too scared to do anything, its just me and you now buddy. Oh, and Simplysardonic!  RAWR!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> I'll tell you what im gonna do about it!
> 
> Watchya gonna do when Baby Hulk Hogan comes looking for you?!
> 
> ...


give him this


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> give him this


Hahaha, lmao, you win, you win!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Hahaha, lmao, you win, you win!


always do  :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> I'll tell you what im gonna do about it!
> 
> Watchya gonna do when Baby Hulk Hogan comes looking for you?!
> 
> ...


I'd watch Waterlily mate, she's wrestled crocodiles & then used her Origami skills to fold them up into handbags. I've seen this, you don't want this:scared:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

ROFLMAO! i didnt even realise i was in a team :thumbup:


but yes, im too scared, im shaking in my socks!! :scared:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd watch Waterlily mate, she's wrestled crocodiles & then used her Origami skills to fold them up into handbags. I've seen this, you don't want this:scared:


Maybe i can fear Vickie into my team and we can make her go in first?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd watch Waterlily mate, she's wrestled crocodiles & then used her Origami skills to fold them up into handbags. I've seen this, you don't want this:scared:


haha yeah mate better believe it  :lol: use the eyeballs for pin cushions :arf:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got 2 words for you too


Paper and bag ......until your hair grows back.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> I've got 2 words for you too
> 
> Paper and bag ......until your hair grows back.


that was 3 words


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> that was 3 words


:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:

paper - bag


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> paper - bag


oooh and I have one word :scared: fork :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

or straw


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

I bet its a spoon oO


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> I bet its a spoon oO


nah mate not for me not no more haha :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just to add to the randomness that this thread has become, I prefer a fish slice


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

I've see you've played forkies and spoonies? :thumbup: Good on ya! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Just to add to the randomness that this thread has become, I prefer a fish slice


haha nah not me I dont prefer either at the moment :001_cool: :lol:



Full-Iron said:


> I've see you've played forkies and spoonies? :thumbup: Good on ya! :thumbup: :lol:


whats that some english game :arf: :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

What am i holding? A fork, knife or Spoon? xD


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> What am i holding? A fork, knife or Spoon? xD


bet ya holding something else  :lol: :lol: :scared:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> bet ya holding something else  :lol: :lol: :scared:


yeah, a pair of tweezers


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> yeah, a pair of tweezers


hahahaha no comment :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> yeah, a pair of tweezers


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> hahahaha no comment :scared: :lol: :lol:


I Finally shut waterlily up! Mwhaha :001_cool: Fear me oO


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> I Finally shut waterlily up! Mwhaha :001_cool:


nah mate just didnt wanna cause ya shame about having to grab ya thang with tweezers been so lil and delicate an all :001_cool: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> I Finally shut waterlily up! Mwhaha :001_cool: Fear me oO


I doubt it, she's just girding her loins to come in for the kill


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I doubt it, she's just girding her loins to come in for the kill


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I doubt it, she's just girding her loins to come in for the kill


Wheres vickie when you need her? :/ I bet she would sort him/her out :/


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Wheres vickie when you need her? :/ I bet she would sort him/her out :/


nah mate she's team waterlily :thumbup: :lol:

efing better be 

:lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

:lol::thumbup:


Waterlily said:


> nah mate she's team waterlily :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> efing better be
> 
> :lol:


Yeah, i'll water on your wily alright -.-


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> :lol::thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, i'll water on your wily alright -.-


ahh you must be referring to the one between my brows right :001_cool: thats the only one I have till the hormone replacement quicks in :arf: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> If your left leg is booked for Easter and your right leg is booked for Chirstmas, Can i meet you in the middle?


Yes or No?

:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Yes or No?
> 
> :thumbup::lol:


where the foot hits the mouth ya mean :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

we have had this conversation before, im totally team Jacob! lol

(i was prepping tea like a good lil wifey lol)


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

TEAM EDWARD:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> we have had this conversation before, im totally team Jacob! lol
> 
> (i was prepping tea like a good lil wifey lol)


haha yeah team jacob all the way :thumbup:...........to the boudoir :arf:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> we have had this conversation before, im totally team Jacob! lol
> 
> (i was prepping tea like a good lil wifey lol)


Join the other side... We have cookies!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> Join the other side... We have cookies!


i would give up cookies for him lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha yeah team jacob all the way :thumbup:...........to the boudoir :arf:


i wouldnt be sane if i had to wait till i got him to the boudoir hahaha


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Join the other side... We have cookies!


I got a black t-shirt saying that
'Come to the dark side.....we have cookies!' :laugh:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Join the other side... We have cookies!


oooh what kinda cookies  :lol: into environmentally friendly green ones myself :arf:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Is Jacob & Edward that X Factor Jedward thing or something from Twilight? Haven't seen any of them yet, or read the books	:blushing:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> i wouldnt be sane if i had to wait till i got him to the boudoir hahaha


Double chocolate chip? :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> i wouldnt be sane if i had to wait till i got him to the boudoir hahaha


oh bugger it then just do it in the carpark :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Is Jacob & Edward that X Factor Jedward thing or something from Twilight? Haven't seen any of them yet, or read the books	:blushing:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Is Jacob & Edward that X Factor Jedward thing or something from Twilight? Haven't seen any of them yet, or read the books	:blushing:


:lol::lol::lol: I laugh at your innocence:laugh:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

LMFAO @ the Jedward comment!!

also

COULD PEOPLE PLEASE WARN ME WHEN PICS OF R.PATT AND LAUTNER ARE BEEN POSTED!!

Thank You Kindly :scared:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LMAO, TBH I've avoided Twilight like the plague as it winds my mates up, they think just because it has vampires I should watch it, I keep telling them I'm more of a lycanthrope girl but they won't listen:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> LMFAO @ the Jedward comment!!
> 
> also
> 
> ...


why? Are they scary?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> LMAO, TBH I've avoided Twilight like the plague as it winds my mates up, they think just because it has vampires I should watch it, I keep telling them I'm more of a lycanthrope girl but they won't listen:lol:


Twilight is crap when it comes to being vampires.......They walk around in broad daylight, and don't drink blood, could you get any more normal?!?!?!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

COOOORRRRRRRRRRRRR

im slightly concerned with the passcode thing i had to put into tiny pic then it was "seducesminor"


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Team Edward :thumbup: He can bite me any day phwooaaaarr










He was a little geek in Harry Potter though


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im not really team anyone, i think they are both great haha but Jacob is super fit!! and only 18 which makes me a perve lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Twilight is crap when it comes to being vampires.......They walk around in broad daylight, and don't drink blood, could you get any more normal?!?!?!


So I guess they're not really vampirs, more like really lame Goths:lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Twish*te more like :eek6: lol
I'll take Eric from True Blood any day of the week :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lalauri said:


> Twish*te more like :eek6: lol
> I'll take Eric from True Blood any day of the week :lol:


I wouldn't mind watching True Blood, I've heard good things about it


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

ive heard good things about the true blood books. 

but my next task is to get the complete Nicholas Sparks get and read them.

Twilight is good, really good....but you have to like the idea that its different.
its killing me having to wait till November 2011 for the next film!!


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I wouldn't mind watching True Blood, I've heard good things about it


You should check it out, those are some real vampires and werewolves to set your pulse racing


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> ive heard good things about the true blood books.
> 
> but my next task is to get the complete Nicholas Sparks get and read them.
> 
> ...


Aw, I love Nicholas Sparks, The Notebook gets me every time


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lalauri said:


> Aw, I love Nicholas Sparks, The Notebook gets me every time


A Walk To Remember is my fave so far


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

What happend to Fear The Irons? :O...

:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:

FEAR THE IRONS NOW! FEEL MY WRATH!


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha, appears we have sabotaged your thread...  whoops :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> What happend to Fear The Irons? :O...
> 
> :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:
> 
> FEAR THE IRONS NOW! FEEL MY WRATH!


fear what irons


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> What happend to Fear The Irons? :O...
> 
> :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:
> 
> FEAR THE IRONS NOW! FEEL MY WRATH!


I really fear irons :scared: :scared: :scared: I'm always terrified that I haven't turned them off


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

alaun said:


> I really fear irons :scared: :scared: :scared: I'm always terrified that I haven't turned them off


love it:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Now _that_ made me fearful...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

lalauri said:


> Now _that_ made me fearful...


ye that iron scares me:scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I really fear irons :scared: :scared: :scared: I'm always terrified that I haven't turned them off


pmsfl :thumbup: that made my day after a shitt day at work :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

These Irons!

*Pulls out the good old pair of tweezers*

*Pulls out magnifiying glass* Oh, yeah, thats the spot!

FEAR ME! :001_cool:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> These Irons!
> 
> *Pulls out the good old pair of tweezers*
> 
> ...


how old are you by the way?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, how old are you Full iron?! You look about 16 in your photo!:scared:


alaun said:


> I really fear irons :scared: :scared: :scared: I'm always terrified that I haven't turned them off


LMAO, can't give you any more rep though!


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes, how old are you Full iron?! You look about 16 in your photo!:scared:
> 
> LMAO, can't give you any more rep though!


When i had long hair people thought i was 18, if i put on some fancy stuffs on people thought i was 19. This makes me sad now people ca tell im 16  soon 17 ^^


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> When i had long hair people thought i was 18, if i put on some fancy stuffs on people thought i was 19. This makes me sad now people ca tell im 16  soon 17 ^^


hey wait untill your 25 you will want to look 16 again! lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait till you're 34 & want to be 25 again (I still get asked for ID occasionally though!):lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> hey wait untill your 25 you will want to look 16 again! lol


easy for you to say

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

EDIT:

Getting ready for vickie to kill me 
:lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Wait till you're 34 & want to be 25 again (I still get asked for ID occasionally though!):lol:


Is that for your bus pass though??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think I'm having a mid life crisis - enjoying going out, getting drunk and headbanging the night away. :thumbup:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Full-Iron said:


> easy for you to say
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


yes it is easy coz im 25 lol and want to look 16 again


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Apparently you're at your most 'beautiful' aged 31...


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lalauri said:


> Apparently you're at your most 'beautiful' aged 31...


i'll soon be there to compare lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I look young dont I :confused1:



cant show ya the rest cos its damnnnnn fugin fugly :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

That corner of your face exudes youth... :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

alaun said:


> Is that for your bus pass though??? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think I'm having a mid life crisis - enjoying going out, getting drunk and headbanging the night away. :thumbup:


Cheeky!:lol: I'm worried that my midlife crisis will involve wearing sensible shoes & behaving myself, the shame of it!



Waterlily said:


> I look young dont I :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> cant show ya the rest cos its damnnnnn fugin fugly :scared: :lol: :lol:


You have a lovely cheek, I doubt you're as fugly as me


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Cheeky!:lol: I'm worried that my midlife crisis will involve wearing sensible shoes & behaving myself, the shame of it!
> 
> You have a lovely cheek, I doubt you're as fugly as me


I bet im the fuglyest of us all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Cheeky!:lol: I'm worried that my midlife crisis will involve wearing sensible shoes & behaving myself, the shame of it!
> 
> You have a lovely cheek, I doubt you're as fugly as me


aw now that would be a tragedy actually acting our ages aye  :lol: :lol:

aw nah trust me you seen my piccie ya twonk ages ago didnt ya :confused1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> I bet im the fuglyest of us all :lol: :lol:


lol wot are we like? I'M THE FUGLIEST! Cower at my fugliness!!!!


Waterlily said:


> aw nah trust me you seen my piccie ya twonk ages ago didnt ya :confused1:


I didn't  you slipped that by me!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> I bet im the fuglyest of us all :lol: :lol:


nooooooo :eek6: your not :001_cool:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

we could start up a granny gang aye and pole dance on our walking sticks


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> we could start up a granny gang aye and pole dance on our walking sticks


bit like this?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> bit like this?


:lol: now how the hell did ya get it up that high  :lol: great legs mate 
and after we boogey it up on the floor we can go to my joint and get plastered :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> bit like this?



seriously if you want to see how fugly theres a pic of me in the dog section walking my mutts also a couple of me on the post a pic thread, dunno where & I'm not going to dig it up


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> seriously if you want to see how fugly theres a pic of me in the dog section walking my mutts also a couple of me on the post a pic thread, dunno where & I'm not going to dig it up


saw em  your my type of noodle :thumbup:........umm as a mate :arf: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> saw em  your my type of noodle :thumbup:........umm as a mate :arf: :lol:


LMAO mwaah


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I look young dont I :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> cant show ya the rest cos its damnnnnn fugin fugly :scared: :lol: :lol:


Woah! This has got to be in the top 5 of the most uglyest things i've ever seen! :thumbup:

Nah, just kidding, your smile reminds be of a pig sty, awww, how nice


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Woah! This has got to be in the top 5 of the most uglyest things i've ever seen! :thumbup:
> 
> Nah, just kidding, your smile reminds be of a pig sty, awww, how nice


awww umm :confused1: yeah I love pigs aye :thumbup:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> awww umm :confused1: yeah I love pigs aye :thumbup:


Wooo! We have something in common


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> how old are you by the way?


he is 12:thumbup:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

borderer said:


> he is 12:thumbup:


Well the explains the whole thing behind the magnifiying glass and tweezers... What about the forks, spoons and knifes?


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

How can a theard about a handsome young chap be this dead?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> How can a theard about a handsome young chap be this dead?


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

borderer said:


>


I mean it has over 1000 views and theres like a total of 6 people who post things on the thread :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> I mean it has over 1000 views and theres like a total of 6 people who post things on the thread :lol:


you just answered your question:thumbup::lol::lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

borderer said:


> you just answered your question:thumbup::lol::lol:


Maybe we can get it started again some how :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Maybe we can get it started again some how :lol:


why:lol::lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol, seems interest in you has waned somewhat... :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Won't be interested until you get the shearers out again :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

Thats more like it :lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

pmsl :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Thats more like it :lol:


dear mr flat iron to keep your thread going you must say nice things to my ladies:thumbup:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Mr Flat iron, I pmsl at that one.


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

:lol: I want this theard to be one of the hotest theards that way i can say one of the hottest theards is about my good looks :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> dear mr flat iron to keep your thread going you must say nice things to my ladies:thumbup:


Hope I'm one of your ladies Bordie	:001_tt2:
LMAO @ Flat iron


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> :lol: I want this theard to be one of the hotest theards that way i can say one of the hottest theards is about my good looks :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


plug ya iron in then.and whats a theard:lol::lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol, it's a pet forum, not match.com


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

borderer said:


> plug ya iron in then.and whats a theard:lol::lol:


Its something that goes up where the sun dont shine -.-


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

borderer said:


> dear mr flat iron to keep your thread going you must say nice things to my ladies:thumbup:


What are you, our pimp? :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Its something that goes up where the sun dont shine -.-


Scotland!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Hope I'm one of your ladies Bordie	:001_tt2:
> LMAO @ Flat iron


need you ask:thumbup::arf::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Scotland!:thumbup:


Oi! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lalauri said:


> Oi! :lol:


Well, it is always cloudy and rainy up there!  x


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Well, it is always cloudy and rainy up there!  x


It hasn't rained here in days I'll have you know!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lalauri said:


> It hasn't rained here in days I'll have you know!


It's still cold though! :lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> It's still cold though! :lol:


Is it nowt, don't get me started, lol. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lalauri said:


> Is it nowt, don't get me started, lol. :lol::lol::lol:


Ok ok, most of the time, scotland is dreary and cold, apart from summer where they get occasional sunshine. True? :laugh: x


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes! 
But Edinburgh is just lovely all the time...  Right! *Gives threatening stare* mahaha. Oh, I'm going to bed, this is what sleep deprevation does to me.  :lol: x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lalauri said:


> Yes!
> But Edinburgh is just lovely all the time...  Right! *Gives threatening stare* mahaha. Oh, I'm going to bed, this is what sleep deprevation does to me.  :lol: x


Lets settle on this;
UK IS ALWAYS WET AND COLD
I wish I lived in Africa :lol:
Going to bed so early! Nitey nite xx


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Lets settle on this;
> UK IS ALWAYS WET AND COLD
> I wish I lived in Africa :lol:
> Going to bed so early! Nitey nite xx


Silly, its only cold in your bed :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Silly, its only cold in your bed :lol:


Actually my ass is warming it up nicely :lol:


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Actually my ass is warming it up nicely :lol:


That was your ass? Oh, oh dear lord..


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> That was your ass? Oh, oh dear lord..


LMAO:lol: 
Who needs a hot water bottle, eh?


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> LMAO:lol:
> Who needs a hot water bottle, eh?


pmsl, dont we all need one? xD:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> pmsl, dont we all need one? xD:lol:


not when we have the irons:scared:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

borderer said:


> not when we have the irons:scared:


:lol::lol::lol:

Full-Ironboards sold separately :laugh: x


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

borderer said:


> not when we have the irons:scared:


Where would you like the trumpit, next to the maiden? :lol:


----------

